# I want this ring..



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...index=2&cmCat=
but can't afford it, I love hello kitty.


----------



## makeuplover (Jan 23, 2006)

that ring is so cute..i love hello kitty too!


----------



## user2 (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah......right! 3,5 grand????


----------



## litlaur (Jan 24, 2006)

Maybe search for a knockoff with rhinestones?


----------



## Absynthe (Jan 24, 2006)

Thats so cute but wow what a price tag!!!


----------



## Moppit (Jan 27, 2006)

I love it but too expensive for me!


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 27, 2006)

hello, sanrio!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 27, 2006)

omg I love hello kitty too.  its soo expensive.  I went to the Valley Fair mall in san Jose and I forgot what the store was called but in that store they had some hello kitty necklaces and braceletes big ones too like Heatherette's hello kitty accessories but it cost like $300-400.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am obesessed with Hello Kitty! I have everything Hello Kitty you can imagine. That ring is the cutest! I told my bf if he really loved me he would buy it! LOL He said $3,000! And laughed!




Oh and this is a great site for Hello Kitty stuff. They have a phone I want, but 600 bucks is to much for me.

www.dreamkitty.com


----------



## cyens (Feb 14, 2006)

rinstone or not this is not worth this price, 
first of all there only about 1 carat of stones, and it doesnt even describe the quality of them, so basicly you can get the crapiest stones for way too much.
second of all, there nowhere described the weight of the ring, so you dunno how much gold there is in this ring, so basicly you could get a 1 gram ring, which could be way to much for it...
and for the amount of stones, its realy not work that price in every single way possible


----------



## pinotnoir (Feb 15, 2006)

imagine if you owned the set: earrings, necklace and ring! of course it's expensive, its designed (sic) bu kimora lee simmons..i like her stuff but its just hello kitty! nothing redesigned! what's the mad price tag?!


----------



## Chelly (Feb 16, 2006)

i hate pave - the diamonds get loose so easy and thats not cool. they look like lil diamonds usually but if one falls out you can see a big black ugly hole where it shoudl be... not cool at all. but its a very cute ring


----------



## cyens (Feb 16, 2006)

You hate pavé because you got cheap pavé. Good quality pavé, the stones never fall out, even if you try to pull them out of there by force!!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

adorable ring! expensive though.


----------

